# Homemade Lighted Nocks



## Jim (Sep 14, 2009)

For the guys who like to do things on there own.

[youtube]hMqLT-4ezzk[/youtube]


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 14, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 14, 2009)

I've thought about trying that but I have read several guys that say they don't hold up very well. The shock from being shot is too much for the bobber light to stand.

I've been shooting the original lumenocks for a couple of years now. They have a 40 hour battery life... which is a good thing when one of them accidentally gets turned on in your bow case. #-o


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 14, 2009)

those bobber lights are really cheaply made... i bought two a while back and one died almost immediately, and i took care to get one that looked like it hadnt been turned on in the packaging..


----------



## switchback (Sep 14, 2009)

I think that guy is on a bowhunting website I'm on. There are alot of guys here that use the homemade ones and they work pretty good but I don't want to glue anything inside my arrows.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been making lighted nocks for years and I have tested just about every different kind of lighted nock made. 

As far as reliable and durable for the price the new Lumenocks can't be beat. But sometime it is so much fun just tinkering with something that you just have to do it.

BTW I forgot to mention that doing this for Axis arrows is almost impossible.


----------

